# How to get rid of unwanted dubia roaches



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi I've tried googling my question and can't find a relevant answer. As the title suggests I have a large plastic box full of dubia roaches I no longer need, due to my bearded dragon dying and I'm not sure how I can get rid of them.

Any advice will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## m4rtinvbrown62 (Sep 30, 2019)

Local rescue maybe

Sent from my Armor X5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Musclynerd said:


> Hi I've tried googling my question and can't find a relevant answer. As the title suggests I have a large plastic box full of dubia roaches I no longer need, due to my bearded dragon dying and I'm not sure how I can get rid of them.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated thanks.


Use the classifieds section on here 
Post on invert and lizard sections.
Or speak to a local reptile shop?


----------



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

ian14 said:


> Use the classifieds section on here
> Post on invert and lizard sections.
> Or speak to a local reptile shop?


Thanks for your suggestions Ill try some of the reptile shops. This might be very obvious but I don't know what you mean by the classifieds section.

Do you mean post this here:
https://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/


----------



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

Has anyone got other recommendations?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Just give them to your local reptile shop for them to feed off


----------

